# what I've been doing



## JohnF (Jun 6, 2016)

I haven't been online much at all the past 5-6 weeks. I spent a month at my sons helping him build these cabinets. Well actually he pretty much did it. It was his first set and I helped and gave advice when asked or needed. Actually we did 2 bathroom's cabinetry also, but I failed to get pics of those. The wood on these is rift sawn bur oak for the stiles, rails, and face frame with qs panels. Corian tops and mosaic tile backsplash. Blum soft close slides and blum euro soft close hinges. Full inset styling. We did it all starting with rough 4/4 rift and quartered lumber, 4 sheets of 1/4" ply, and 2 full sheets of corian. The boxes were built from UV finished birch and the drawers are dovetailed construction bur oak. The cabinets need to have pulls installed yet, but he is still thinking about what style, color, etc. to get for them. He also needs to get some appliances installed. A cabinet depth refrigerator and standard gas range and a microwave and dishwasher. Sure glad I'm not buying those.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Jim Beam (Jun 6, 2016)

Nice work! You guys saved a bundle.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 6, 2016)

Wow! Nicely done!!!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 6, 2016)

Really fine looking cabs. Nice work.


----------



## TimR (Jun 6, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 6, 2016)

Darn good looking work there. Nice wood.


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 6, 2016)

Outstanding! I would love to have kitchen cabinets that looked that good! Chuck


----------



## NeilYeag (Jun 7, 2016)

Do I see Pocket Screws? Ha kidding, really nice work, looks great.


----------



## Tony (Jun 7, 2016)

That is one heck of a good-looking job! Tony


----------



## JohnF (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks all, for the nice comments.
Yes Jim, he did save a lot. I had purchased about 1000' of the bur oak for $200 and invested another $100 in kiln drying it. The plywood from Menards on an 11% sale. Then the corian and the corian sink he got from a distributor that was selling out. Dirt cheap. Around $300 if I remember correctly. But the distributor didn't have the right color glue or he would have thrown it in. Instead we had to buy a tube from Hallmark for $80. And the slides and hinges weren't any special deal. Just normal cabinet shop pricing. I wasn't the one keeping track of costs on the project, but I would guess all in he got by for about 1/3 or so of what another shop may have quoted it at.
And heck yes Neil, those are pocket screws you see. I haven't found a better way to hang face frame yet. We built the cabinets on site so we installed the face frame and everything else, then took it all down to final sand and finish it. Those face frames are all built as one piece for each set of cabinets. Same as the boxes were. When we put the face frame back on for final we did glue it to the boxes as well as put the screws back in.


----------



## brown down (Jun 7, 2016)

outstanding work! love quarter sawn oak! btw what is rift sawn?


----------



## JohnF (Jun 8, 2016)

Jeff, qs is the growth rings being at about 90 degrees to the face of the board. Rift is those growth rings being around 45 to 60 degrees to the face. There isn't much if any of the flake on the face, but the grain runs nice and straight. Much nicer than plain sawn. And we didn't want to use qs wood for everything or it would get to wild we thought.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down (Jun 8, 2016)

thank you I've always wondered that and figured it was time to ask lol


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 8, 2016)

John - Those are fantastic cabinets!. Great use of space too. I really like the ones left of the fridge.


----------



## JohnF (Jun 8, 2016)

thanks Scott, those to the left sort of had the size dictated by the distance from the window to the wall. I think we had 10" to work with, which sort of dictated the width of face frame for the whole job too. We couldn't make that very wide or we would lose any use of those cabinets. And there needs to be cabinets to each side of a counter depth fridge or the doors wont open enough to get things in and out. So with 10" to work with, we made them pull-out pantries. 5 shelves on the bottom and 4 on top. I am sure he can fit a lot of cans of soup on those. Maybe some pork and beans too. Those fulterer 400lb slides weren't cheap either. And the cabinet above the fridge was built in the same unit all as one piece. We decided it should be the same depth as the base cabinets to get the most use from it.


----------

